# HF Indiana Trail Ride



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I think I'm probably in! If Summer is up for it, that is.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

PaintsPwn said:


> There's a few people in Indiana and a few people not far from us who are conspiring a trail ride.
> 
> If this is a HF meet up that ya'll actually wanna do, let me hear it! I'll get something set up and maybe we can have an awesome amazing weekend!


Like I said, I'll have to find someone I can borrow a trailer off of since I sold mine and haven't replaced it yet! And I need to wait until Freyja finally drops this baby! But as long as it's not like, next weekend, I'm there!


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh heck no, not next weekend! Thinking maybe late summer, early fall. So the horses can be fit and we won't be rained out or burned up!

I'll probably have quite a crew tagging along LOL!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm in if you give me details and let me know ahead of time. Let's all invite our horse friends too.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I think we should all exchange cell phone numbers.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

The more the merrier! I know if I can convince my gaming friends to come, there won't be a dull moment. Don't worry - they have SANE horses!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I can't really say that my horse is sane...that would be something I would have to worry about, but I guess I could take one of my other ones..or I could steal my friends horse. Shed let me.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Late summer? I'm in. I should have the new lighter trailer by then!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Aww, that sounds like fun! Too bad I'm in Illinois. Some one wanna come get me? hehehe


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

I think Charli and I are definitely in and are "horsepooling" from VA/PA. Let us know if anyone else from these states would like to go along and maybe we can work out more "horsepooling" to split costs and avoid a million trailers at wherever we are going to. Also, Indiana people should specify where they are coming from and how much available room they might have so they could detour a little and pick people up! And late summer/early fall sounds great to me as far as a time frame...good weather, and a long time to plan!!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I am in MO, But if I can by the time you guys do decide to do it, I would LOVE to go. Sign me up. Anyone horsepooling from MO/IL area?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey Paintspwn, have we decided where we are gonna do this? You can ride all of Winnimac in an day, and it might not be able to handle a bigger crowd and it sounds like we have a fair few people interested? Maybe we should plan on Brown County - bigger campsites, we can book several side by side, and a LOT more room to ride if we make a 2 or 3 day weekend out of it! Plus, since it's farther south it makes the location a little more central for those coming from out of state?

ETA - honeusuga, love your siggy *huge grin*


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Sorry for the double, but also wanted to add, if we are at either Winnimac or Brown County, we will want to get a "for sure" headcount/trailer count and book our campsites well in advance - sites fill up well in advance for that time of year, especially the closer you get to fall!

NE, yay!!! I am so glad to get to meet you and charlii!


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

I was thinking Brown County - it's more scenic, and we need to make a good impression on our out-of-state friends! Plus it sounds a lot more horse-friendly.

Okay so I have down:

Nittany
HorseOfCourse
IndyHorse
Charlicata

____

People who need horsepooling who can possibly come:
Honeysuga (MO)
grayshell38 (IL)

___

NittanyE: Okay, so you and Charlicata are coming in the same trailer?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Paintspwn ~ Don't forget to count yourself! *lol*

I agree, Brown County is more scenic, and it has a good mix of easy/rough trails as well.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

HAHAHA You know what's bad? It's a good thing you reminded me, or I would have!


----------



## skittle1120 (Oct 24, 2009)

If I thought for a second that my boyfriend would willingly plant his butt in a saddle for a weekend, (or at all) I'd count us in.... If I can get a trailer by then, I'm in.... But that's a big if....


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Lacie, do you think maybe I could horsepool with you?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm kicking myself now for selling my mahoosive trailer last month!! But I am sure that I can borrow one from my friend. I am close enough to the MI border, if there is someone on the southern end of MI that wanted to horsepool I could do that!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Grayshell- If I cant find someone to horsepool with, I will have my BO drive me up in the horse van or something, you are on the way or just slightly out of the way, but we might be able to get you in too if you want to help with the cost.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

HOC - I can't. Mom's probably coming.


----------



## AppysForLife (Mar 31, 2010)

I would love to come!!! The only problem is... lol im in Texas. Way south Texas. If I could borrow a horse I would definately show up! No way to transport my mister Scratch up there haha. But im definately interested if i can find a horsey


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

AppysForLife...its to bad you are south TX...Im North TX...

IF by then im allowed to travel out of state lines (depends on parents) then would yall be taking people from the lonestar state? Ill be 18....so I bet I can go....

I would love to come! Romeo would love it too! So would Bause if she is sane enough lol...I finally have a truck and I have an available trailer!


----------



## AppysForLife (Mar 31, 2010)

Pidge add me now!!! lol we could be trail buddys in texas! Meet up somewhere in the middle of our HUGE lonestar homeland haha


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

GETCHO OWN THREAD!!! 

LOL C'mon up Texans, I was born there, we be gangsta.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Horseofcourse - Since you are between where I am coming from and Brown County, I could surely pick you up on the way through!


----------



## AppysForLife (Mar 31, 2010)

PaintsPwn: no way!!! pshhhhh yeah we be gangsta lol. 

I just need a horsey to ride. If i get one or can borrow one then put me down, im headed on a road trip to Indiana


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

You have been added AppsForLife! and yea! we be da' gangsta' ones fool! lol

And sweet! Ill find out if ill be able to come as soon as possible...though thats no garentee on when ill have a final answer...blah (hates being minor) just have to make it till july!!! lol

AppsForLife...IF, and thats a big if, my arabian mare is calmed down enough and retrained enough and ive taken her on a few successful over nights by then I could ride her and you might be able to ride my gelding...we will see though...it mostly depends on Miss Bause....my mare can be a real lunatic at times but she is getting better!


----------



## AppysForLife (Mar 31, 2010)

OKay i have to ask since ive seen so many signatures with a nueticle(sp?) what the heck? may i ask lol


----------



## AppysForLife (Mar 31, 2010)

Pidge: we shall exchange info later lol


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey Pidge and Apps for life, got any room? I'm on the way?


----------



## AppysForLife (Mar 31, 2010)

of course!!! Scratch would love some trail riding buddys  i shall add u. and we all need to exchange numbers  yay Scratch will have some fun with this lol


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

honeysuga...if you mean for the indiana trip...I know I wont...That is if I have to bring both my horses. If I only end up bringing one then yes I can fit two...but all I pull is a little blue stock trailer. It does the job and it has one of those floors that never rots so Im happy lol

So if romeo and bause go...no...if only romeo goes then yes!

As for exchanging info I vote its off to the PM's! lol someone send me one and ill get it tomorrow...im about to go pass out. Got school and practice plus currently a migraine from hell!!!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok, that's fine, just looking at options, let me know!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

That would be awesome, Indy. PM me your cell number?


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

so is there a specific date in mind yet? Just curious...ill be heading off to college around the same time...so if class is in i may be having to miss a day or something lol (doesnt bother me!)

Im gonna talk to my mom...im gonna tell her its a community trail meet (which it is! just sounds more planned then "a bunch of us wanna meet up an ride") and that by then ill have plenty of trailer experience and that ill be 18...figure if i can get momma on my side daddy will soon fallow lol

Ill have either a def. no or a maybe by the end of the day lol ill let yall know! I really wanna go!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, are we looking more towards summer, or more towards fall? Around here, august tends to be the most reliable month, weather wise, but it's usually also the hottest month. September can go either way - last year it was still in the high 80's and muggy in September, but the year before that it rained about the whole month. October it "traditionally" the time everyone visits Brown County - people always want to be there when the leaves are changing, it IS beautiful, but again the weather is unpredictable and if we wanted to get in in Oct we would have to book our sites like, NOW. I think if we want to be able to count on the least chance of rain, July/August is going to be our best bet - just be prepared for it to be hot! However, Brown County does have a couple creeks we can cool off in, and there are wash racks in the horseman's camp to hose the horses down as well. Just stock up on tank tops, sunblock and bug spray!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

> Grayshell- If I cant find someone to horsepool with, I will have my BO drive me up in the horse van or something, you are on the way or just slightly out of the way, but we might be able to get you in too if you want to help with the cost.


That would be great, just let me know if that happens and we can go from there. And if need be, I have a friend that could drive me a little ways if we wanted to meet somewhere if I am out of your way a bit depending on which way you take. From where I am it is about 2 1/2 hours to the Indiana boarder. Gosh, Deja is a troll when it comes to her feet and she is lazy, but at least she trailers well! PM me if you need anything or if something becomes more definite. Thanks!


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

Okay, let's see...

August 28&29th
or
The last weekend in September (25th&26th) then maybe we can catch some color!

Which works best for ya'll?


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok, The first 2 weeks of July, I'm going to be down near TN and WV. If we could do mid to late August, that would be much better for me.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry for the double post, but as far as I know right now, anytime in Sept is good.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Ahhh neither of those work for me I'm going to a Matt McLaughlin clinic those dates in August. How about any other weekend in August? lol. Sept *might* work for me if Charli and I horsepool.

Edit: Oh, and I can supply an extra horse. My gelding can handle anyone from beginner to advanced in a huge group and he LOVES overnights. I was gonna ride my mare to get her used to horsecamping =) IF we have enough room on the trailer or you wanna use my horse and pitch in for costs I can supply a horse for someone, definitely =)


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Thoser September dates may not work for me because that's my birthday weekend , but I may be able to squeeze out of that.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

HorseOfCourse said:


> Thoser September dates may not work for me because that's my birthday weekend , but I may be able to squeeze out of that.


It's also the weekend AFTER my birthday :lol: What better way to celebrate it! It's always great fun to make the local places deliver to the horseman's camp. Harvest Moon Cafe's pizza is awesome. We can order in some pizza and have a cake delivered and celebrate b-days there!

Personally I'd love the September weekend, but I want everyone to be able to come - my schedule is pretty much completely open so find what works for all! What about the third weekend in August?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Just FYI for all of you, here is a list of the horseman's camp regulations. If any of you have questions, I can call and inquire at the office about it for you. I know some of these rules listed I have not seen enforced, but if any one has any questions about any of the rules please let me know.

(For example, people always wash their dishes at the water pumps. And I've never even heard of mules and donkeys not being allowed out of the camp and on the trail - seen them out there many times! I can understand not wanting llamas out there though) It doesn't specify here, but I've also never seen dogs out on the trails, only in the campgrounds.

We'll also need to find out which end of the campground we want to reserve our spaces at. Does anyone intend to use an RV or LQ trailer where you would need electricity/water hook ups? The two campgrounds are somewhat separate - the primitive camp is at one end back in the trees, the electric sites are at the other end in a more open field area. If no one does need the electric sites, we can rent at the other end in the primitive camp ground which is back under the trees - much nicer! (And I think they are cheaper too). We are farther from the showerhouse that way, but the shade makes up for it. 

*
Public Policies and Procedures for Campground Operations*
• Properties shall rent to first-come, first-serve campers (also known as walk up or local sale rentals, hereafter, referred to as local sales)
if sites are available.
• Each group shall register at the control station, property office, with a department representative, or through self-registration (where provided) for
each night’s camping. The nightly camping fee, to be paid in advance, shall entitle the group to occupy one campsite for one overnight period for
each night they have paid the fee.
• An individual may register as many campsites as desired but must present, at registration, the names and addresses of individuals who will occupy
each site. Renting only one night will not guarantee availability beyond the first night due to the central reservation system. Please remember,
internet reservations may be made 24/7 and sites may be reserved the same day of arrival until 12 noon.
• Campers registering by local sales may request a specific site if that site is available.
• One camping group shall be permitted to occupy one campsite in a campground. A camping group consists of as many as six persons, not
necessarily related. One main camping unit per campsite with one additional tent and one dining fly are permitted per site and subject to the
property manager’s discretion. Horse campgrounds permit additional trailers for horse transport and some of these units provide family living
space. In this situation, the horse trailer may serve as either the main or the secondary camping unit.
• Campsites reservations are available on line at Indiana Department of Natural Resources or by calling 866-622-6746. Local sales may be processed in person at the
property; however, reservations may only be made on line or through the call center at the internet address and/or telephone number listed above.
• An individual 18 years old is required to register personally for the group or family with the department’s representative at the site. Campers under
18 years of age must be accompanied by an adult (18 years of age or older) or obtain permission from the department’s representative on the site
in advance of the stay. The responsible party registering or reserving a campsite shall remain with the group on the site.
• It is unlawful to locate any camp, tent, trailer, or vehicle at any place except as especially provided, designated or assigned. It is also unlawful to
sleep in or occupy between the hours of 11 p.m. to 7 a.m., any camper, tent trailer, or vehicle except where designated by the department or as
authorized by a written permit.
• Individuals permitted to enter a property to camp after designated quiet hours and prior to 7:00 a.m. will be charged the normal camping fee for
the previous night and may be directed to a temporary parking area. Those entering the property after 7:00 a.m. will be registered with the
new day’ business.
• Horse Campground only: Horses will be allowed in the horseman’s campground only. Campers accompanying horse campers and intending to
participate in equestrian activities will be permitted to register for a campsite in the horseman’s campground. These campers must purchase at
least one horse trail access tag per campsite per night and follow all other established campground rules and regulations. Persons with Llama,
mules, and donkeys are restricted to horse campgrounds.
• Campground occupancy is limited to a period not to exceed fourteen (14) consecutive nights. At the end of any camping period the camping group
must completely vacate the property with all equipment, for a minimum of 48 hours. Failure to comply will result in impoundment and disposal of
equipment in accordance with department regulations.
• Leasing or subleasing campsites or equipment on a site is prohibited.
• The washing of dishes or pets at drinking fountains, lavatories or laundry tubs is prohibited. Dishwater must be disposed of through proper sanitary
facilities; it must not be discharged on or into the ground. The washing of automobiles or boats in the camping area is prohibited.
• It shall be unlawful to possess fireworks.
• Quiet hours shall be observed from 11 p.m. to 7 a.m.
• Dogs, cats or other pets must be caged or kept on a leash no longer than (6) six feet and must be attended at all times. Pet waste must be
properly disposed.
• All refuse and garbage is to be placed in receptacles provided for that purpose. If refuse is left at campsite, the occupant may be billed for
cleaning and disposal fees. Pet waste is considered refuse.
• All firearms (except validly licensed handguns), BB guns, air guns, bow and arrows, CO2 guns, or spear guns must be unloaded or unstrung and
stored in a case or locked in a vehicle when using campgrounds on Department of Natural Resources properties.
• In controlled campgrounds, only one mode of motorized transportation shall be allowed per campsite. Two large motorcycles are allowed per campsite.
Except, one per person of the following may be kept on the site: licensed mini bike, moped or other small licensed motorcycle under 100cc.
• On some DNR properties two modes of transportation shall be allowed per campsite due to campground design or other factors.
• Property roads on DNR properties are considered state roads and all state motor vehicles laws are applicable. There are restrictions on the use of
vehicles and motorized carts. See property manager.
• Check in and out time is 2 p.m. Monday through Saturday and 5 p.m. on Sunday and holidays. Check out times strictly enforced.
• It shall be unlawful to build a fire except in designated public use areas, provided by the Department of Natural Resources for that purpose. Fires
shall be entirely extinguished immediately after use. Lighted matches, cigarettes, cigars, or other articles afire shall be thoroughly extinguished
before being discarded. The Department or its authorized representative may prohibit all fires in any area when deemed necessary for the
protection of the property.
• The camping hangtag or campground receipt must be retained by the camper as a pass through the main gate and campground gate. Only
those vehicles with valid receipts are permitted to enter the campground. All visitors to a campsite must park in a designated area outside the
campground, however, a twenty minute entrance pass may be issued to permit loading and unloading.
• Valid campground hangtag or campground receipt will be honored at all DNR properties for waiver of entrance fees.
• Properties shall issue additional entrance passes for extra vehicles belonging to registered campers. This additional entrance pass will permit
entry into the property without additional charges for the duration of the visit. An additional entrance pass may only be issued for a vehicle after an
entrance fee has been collected on that vehicle.
• Property managers will use proper discretion in allowing the mobility impaired to drive into the campground. Managers should also allow park
visitors controlled access to the campground during slow periods for the purpose of marketing the campsites for future rental.
• On state park properties the collection of firewood is prohibited.
• It shall be unlawful to injure, cut, destroy, remove, mutilate, or deface any building structure, sign, rock, tree, shrub, vine or property whatsoever,
or pick any flower or take or rifle the nest of any bird or den, nest or abode of any wildlife animal or to rock climb or rappel on land subject to the
regulations in 312-IAC 8-2-10.
This is not a complete list of DNR rules and regulations. For a complete list inquire at property office.



Also, here is a link to a PDF of the trail guides and maps! All the trails are well marked, some are very easy, some are quite difficult, all are lots of fun! 

http://www.in.gov/dnr/parklake/files/sp-brown_horse_trail.pdf


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Sounds like it's going to be awesome! I'd love to come, but between farming and having family visit for the summer, and my upcoming wedding, I'm not sure if I can make it. It really depends when it is.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

NittanyEquestrian said:


> Ahhh neither of those work for me I'm going to a Matt McLaughlin clinic those dates in August. How about any other weekend in August? lol. Sept *might* work for me if Charli and I horsepool.
> 
> Edit: Oh, and I can supply an extra horse. My gelding can handle anyone from beginner to advanced in a huge group and he LOVES overnights. I was gonna ride my mare to get her used to horsecamping =) IF we have enough room on the trailer or you wanna use my horse and pitch in for costs I can supply a horse for someone, definitely =)


Nittany, I might just take you up on that if you are still willing. It would make it TONS easier to not have to trailer Tom all the way from Missouri. Pm me.

And Indy, I would personally enjoy a slightly more challenging ride if the others and thier mounts wouldn't be averse to it.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Another thing to help the trip go smoothly is to figure out what every one has, what anyone has expertise with, and what paople need like First aid kits, tents, food, emergency equip, people good at knotting for high lines and such, maybe someone who is license and experienced with a handgun in case of unwanted critter or people problems out on the trail, ect.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

PD, oh gosh I didn't even think about it conflicting with your wedding! Duh me! 

Honeysuga - I love the rough trails, the harder the better, but I'll have to see what level fat Claymore is up to by the end of summer *lol* There are hitching posts at all the campsites at the horseman's camp, so you wouldn't need a high line unless you prefer it. (I'll attach a picture of the posts at Brown County - we always put 4 horses to a hitch, but you can squeeze in 6 in a pinch) I have a first aid kit I keep in my car, and also a saddle bag first aid kit, which of course I'll bring. I have a good number of cast iron camp cookware, so I can bring those as well, I DON'T have a tripod right now but I could get one before then, if no one else has one. As far as a handgun, never a bad idea, but as far as critters out there the biggest you'll come across is a bobcat. We don't have large predators around here - you'll mostly see deer, wild turkey, and maybe a few fox out on the trail. I have never taken a handgun camping at Brown County before, the other campers have always been great and hanging out with them is half the fun, however I have always been out there camping with a good number of big burly guys, too, not a group of just us gals *lol* I have taken firearm safety and have a permit, but haven't owned a gun in a lot of years with a kidlet in the house. I can check in with the ex husband though (he's an IPSC competitor).










(That's the hitches at Brown County - and my old QH Twister, best horse I ever had. That is NOT my gear on him, LOL, that particular trip a friend of mine was riding him, I was riding the piebald mustang mare behind him)


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

well as for who has what im fairly useless...I can have a good first aid kid packed up by then but not much else...I can prob find a hamock and mesquito net by then though! that would make me cozy for the night lol

Also its great to know they have hitching posts!! Romeo is friendly and doesnt kick and can be tied next to anyone! But if they dont have corrals I cant bring Bause...she kicks, will have issues with being tied for hours, and last time she was on a tie line she pulled the whole thing down and got it wrapped around her back legs...Im working on her but I dont think she will be ready for this trip if she has to be tied...

Thus Ill only have one horse! Meaning that there will be room in my trailer Honeysuga if you want to bring your own horse instead of barrow...


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Rock on! Now we just have to figure out how much I need to chip in for gas, where to meet, ect. To the PM!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Also, I'll be using my truck bed tent, but I also have a spare dome tent someone can use if they like. It's _supposed_ to be a three person tent, but honestly the third person would have to be tiny, it really only sleeps 2 comfortably with some gear in there - I can bring if anyone wants to use it!


YAY Honeysuga!!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I know, Tom is very excited to meet everyone! I have never been on a long trail ride with him, looks like we have some stuff to work on!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

In a new twist of events, I might need a saddle...poop! Mother and I are not currently talking and I had been using hers... Anyone have an extra one?I'm not picky as long as it will fit him Aussie, western, treeless, heck I could do with a decent bareback pad!


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

WOOO!

Okay, so what weekends in AUGUST work best for everyone who is conflicting with my two dates??


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Bad news...I just spoke with the parental units and I sadly cannot go...Im going to look into ways of changing their minds but currently Im not finding a way...

Im sorry guys...I wish I could go! being young with parents sucks...


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Pidge...oooh noooooo.......tell them there WILL be some adults there..(lol I'm 32)


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

You can also tel them that if you pick me up there will be an adult riding with you from Mo on...


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm having the same dilemma...and it's in my state! Lol. My mom gave me the whole "I'm not comfortable sending you so far away with your horse and a bunch of people I don't know" thing. She doesn't have any confidence in me or my horse. lol...I will work on it though.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

May have found an out...I have two horse back riding buddies that I could convince to go, maybe three...I have one already wanting to and the other is her mom so If all three of us go then I may be able to convince mommy! lol

Is it alright to bring friends?


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

HorseOfCourse said:


> I'm having the same dilemma...and it's in my state! Lol. My mom gave me the whole "I'm not comfortable sending you so far away with your horse and a bunch of people I don't know" thing. She doesn't have any confidence in me or my horse. lol...I will work on it though.


Ask her if she feels better if she talks to some of the adults going to be there, I am sure we can have a couple of the older people going call her and talk it over.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I thnk if I go on some trail rides first she will feel better. Anybody from IN up for some Tippecanoe State Park rides?


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

You can throw out there that I'm a CHA certified instructor. That generally makes parents a little more lenient when you say "certified". Also, Indy, can you figure out a general per-person cost for this trip? I take it we have to pay for the campsite, a horse trail pass plus gas to get there and food, etc. So I'm trying to figure out a budget now so I can save up and figure out if I can swing this. 

I also have a large 4-6 person tent that I can bring and if people chip in, I can drive separate with a larger trailer and beg/borrow/steal some extra trail horses for the weekend. Maybe 2 or 3 extras. Depending on who owes me at the moment and wants time put on their beasts for free =). 

So yea...Indy get us a per person base cost for the camping. And I will figure out if I can wrangle some extra horses and everyone can split my fuel/feed costs for the weekend to use them. I would also be willing to talk to parents about safety, etc just PM me for my email or phone number. At one point in the not too distant past I was a First Aid/CPR/Lifeguard cert holder and I still know what to do and I am currently CHA certified as an instructor for western and english. (It looks good to parents and clients hehe =P). So lets get some more of this hashed out!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Well Nittany, looks like I am on you again for a horse, Roy has the van booked all summer and fall as he will be racing then. If you can find an extra, Id be glad to chip in for gas, hay, snacks ect. Also what are we going to eat? I am a great cook(ask my chubbyhubby!) I can cook a trail dinner or two and whip up some breakfasts for everyone.


----------



## ididasku (Mar 15, 2010)

do u have to belong to a certain group to go on this trail ride cause i want to go . ive got 2 horses that has been on trails but the rider aint never been and the wife cant go and i live in southern ohio , can i go pleeeeese


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Ok well i have 2 friends who are interested in going! My trail buddy and her mom...with an adult my mother knows interested in going I may be able to pull this off!!!

Also it would help if it was in August...then I wouldnt be in school yet so I could go and so could my friends...

Post up when you have an estimated cost! Ill be able to save the money this summer since ill actually be able to work full time then!


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

*Please Post Which Weekend In August Works Best For You:*

August 7-8
August 14-15
August 21-22
August 28-29


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I would say August 7-6 or 14-15 for me because I usually start school around the 20th, give or take. I mayyyy need to borrow a horse depending on how much time I can get in on Summer before them.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Ok. No guarantees but everyone that thinks they need a horse please PM me with your name, age, riding level, what size/type of horse you usually ride and where you live. So I can get a ball park of what kind of horses I may need to acquire. 

Also, anyone borrowing a horse will have to sign my release form AND the costs for transporting them for the weekend to and from the ride will be split equally and at least half will be paid before I leave PA. Just because I don't have the money to get out there with a trailer full and have a bunch of no-shows and foot the travel bill myself. If Charli hauls to my place and then we stick her horse on my trailer I should have room for a conservative total of 4 horses so I should have at least 2 extras coming with. Maybe more depending on how well they get along as I think I will be borrowing a long stock trailer and might have more room.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Nittany, that helps a lot that I can reference to your experience and certifications. I am going to wear her down eventually.

Also, I am CPR certified and stuff and my mom runs an ambulance service so if needed I can come up with a pretty good first-aid kit.


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

NittanyEquestrian said:


> I think Charli and I are definitely in and are "horsepooling" from VA/PA. Let us know if anyone else from these states would like to go along and maybe we can work out more "horsepooling" to split costs and avoid a million trailers at wherever we are going to. Also, Indiana people should specify where they are coming from and how much available room they might have so they could detour a little and pick people up! And late summer/early fall sounds great to me as far as a time frame...good weather, and a long time to plan!!


 
I would be interested and i am from NY


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

NE, if you need the extra room for the extra horses, I can take my own trailer. It's looking like I'm going to be getting another horse before too long, and I'm going to try to talk my MIL into going. She is loads of fun!!!

And HorseOfCourse, if it helps any at all, I'm 38; and my daughter just left for the Air Force today. If your mother would like to call me, I can PM you my number.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for the support, guys! I think I talked my best friend into going, which will also help convince my mother.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

alright! mom said that if danie and laura go im good to go! yay!

um either of the first two posted dates would be good for me.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

The first weekend in August works better for me. No shows on those dates! 8D


DOES AUGUST 7 & 8 WORK FOR EVERYONE?


----------



## ididasku (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi all can anyone tell me what this trail ride is for other than fun, and can any else have fun with you?


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

This trail ride is basically just to get HF'ers together in a fun, horsey activity. And sure, if you can get there, we'd love to have you!


----------



## ididasku (Mar 15, 2010)

SO HFers ARE NOT A GROUP BUT A BREED ? lol


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

HFers= Horse Forumers, as in members of the horse forum. It is so we can meet and greet and spend some actual time together out on the trails instead of just talking about how much we love horses lol. It gives us a chance to have fun with people we have developed little friendships with on the forum and form new horsey friendships and relationships.

I can't speak for everyone, but as far as I know you are free to join.


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

PaintsPwn said:


> The first weekend in August works better for me. No shows on those dates! 8D
> 
> 
> DOES AUGUST 7 & 8 WORK FOR EVERYONE?


 
This works perfect for me!!! Any idea on price per person yet? Ill need to know how much money to save and ill need an estimate for my friends to go...

Im so close to getting to go I can taste it!!!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, as far as price, I'll need to know exactly what kind of sites we need - if anyone is bringing a RV, or trailer with LQ, then we need an electric sites. If no one needs hook ups, we have our choice of the non electric sites (basically, it's the front side of the electric sites - kinda closer jammed together, but right across from the shower house and flush toilets) or primitive sites, which are back under the trees, a little more spread out and more room, less people riding/driving through your site, but you are a ways from the shower house and the toilets are enclosed pit toilets instead of plumbed.

If any of you are planning to head out Friday night instead of Sat morning you will have an additional night to pay for the site, but it's cheaper than the weekend rate. Again, let me know, we will want to book these sites fairly soon! You can usually pitch at least two tents on a primitive site, and there are hitching posts with room for 4 horses on each. Your parking is limited to one trailer, one tow vehicle which MUST stay attached to the trailer at all times, and one non-tow vehicle. Any other vehicles must be parked in the parking lot outside the horseman's camp - price to park out there is 2.00 per a day, if I remember correctly. The cost of the site rental can be split between those on each site.

The prices for the CAMPSITES for Saturday night are as follows:

electric site: $28.56
non-electric: $16.32
primitive: $11.22

On top of the campsite cost, we all have to each buy bridle tags for our horses. These are little stickers that MUST be displayed on our bridles the entire time we are riding in the park. For those that live IN the state of Indiana, it might be worth it to buy a yearly tag, it covers you to ride in any state park in Indiana for the year, it's $20.00. Otherwise you will each need to buy two one day tags, one for Saturday and one for Sunday, at a cost of $5.00 each.

I will call the office to double check, but as far as I know, that's it for the park fees we will need. What we want to do about food etc we will have to decide between ourselves - do we want to all go in together for a grocery fund, or kind of to each their own as far as food goes?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Sorry for the double, but HOC, maybe we could work something out, once I get my trailer borrowing sorted, to come down with Claymore and take Summer on a couple shorter day rides down at Tippy/Winnamac and get her some experience, and I could come meet your mother and give her a chance to get to know someone that will be along on the ride, she's also welcome to call me, you have my cell. Let her know I'm 32, a mother myself, and a certified therapeutic riding instructor (well, will be certified in about 2 more weeks anyways!). Like I said we can arrange a few short rides between now and then for Summer, most horses really enjoy trail rides.  When is your fair? Are you Cass Co or Miami? The dates don't interfere with that right?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh one more thing *lol* NE, if you end up bringing a fairly long trailer (or if anyone else plans to bring a larger trailer) let me know, because we will want to select sites that are more readily accessible - there are some you can't get into with much more than a 2 horse.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

That sounds awesome Indy. I can find a job and help pay for as much as possible. I think that Summer would love trail riding, and I am really excited to meet Claymore because I think he is amazing. I show in Pulaski County 4-H and our show days are July 4th-the actual show with all of the pleasure classes and such from 7:30 am to who knows and July 7th- gaming and fun show from 6:30 pm to who knows. The actual show is where I'm a nervous wreck, but the scheduling dumbies decided it would be cool to not only put it on Independence Day, but also on the day of the parade, knowing it spooks the horses. I am taking Summer that day. July 7th is where I really get to let loose and have fun. I am taking Buttercup that day.

Also, to anybody I don't have a tent, so is anybody [assuming I can go] willing to lend me one or share one with me and split campring fees? I dont snore


----------



## AppysForLife (Mar 31, 2010)

Well count me in definately! That is if NE can get me a fourlegged trail buddy *lol* Cost really isnt a problem for me. Niether is getting there. So for sure count me in. And the first weekend in August is way better for me!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Also, if everybody wants to I think we should plan some time while we aren't on the trails to inntroduce ourselves and our horses and get to know each other.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

HOC - I have a spare tent. It's partly depending on which of my two friends I can beg the trailer off of, or if I end up leasing my neighbors *lol* My two friends both have bumper pull trailers, and if I use one of them, I can use my truck bed tent, so the dome tent is spare. If I end up using my neighbor's trailer, she has a gooseneck, and since rules state we have to keep the tow vehicle hitched, I wont be able to use the truck tent. In that case I can share the dome with you - I don't snore either. :lol: I really prefer to pull a gooseneck, but I like the comfort of sleeping on my air mattress in my truck bed too, so hoping I can beg a trailer *lol*

As far as getting to know everyone, that's a good idea. Depending on how long a haul it is for everyone, we can either try to get in early as possible sat morning, or for those who want to we can arrange some of the long haulers to come in Friday night, depending on everyone's circumstances of course. We can just spend some time on Saturday after everyone gets there getting settled in, getting know everyone, and setting up camp and stuff. The horses will all needs some down time after getting hauled before hitting the trails anyways!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Lol. That'd be awesome.  In any of the trailers you may bring, is there like..a tack compartment or something? I don't want to overload you with stuff or anything but what was going to be my trail saddle pinches Summer so I am going to ride in my show saddle [it's not heavy or anything and I use it for everyday riding too] That one is most comfortable for both of us anyways. Also, I was wondering if I was riding down there with you as well as Summer or if I needed to find a different way? I don't want to intrude.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

HOC - one of the trailers I might use doesn't have a tack room, but the other two do, I'll let you know as soon as_ I_ know about where we can put our gear. My truck is an extended cab, so there will be room in back to stow gear and lock it up for the night. I kinda figured on you riding with me in the truck, there's room of course! As long as you aren't too embarrassed to be seen in my truck. I usually am. It's ******* heaven, has everything but the bull horns tacked on front. *lol* I hate it, but it does the job.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

******* heaven= Winamac. 
I wouldn't be ambarrassed at all, but moreso grateful. If you think your truck is *******, just wait until you come see where my horses are at; you've got ostriches in one pasture, horses in the next two, and a camel and alpacas in the next. It's crazy out there. I wouldn't trade ******* for the world though


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

LOL Winamac is pretty *******, but not as ******* as Roselawn! That's like Ghetto-tucky out in them there parts!

First weekend in August works for everyone then? That's awesome 8D


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

You havent seen anything until youve seen Beardstown. Lol. Just look at the name!


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Question...one of my buddies has issues with the heat. About what is the estimated humidity and temp for the begining of august up there? I know its brutal here in Tx...

Also if she comes with her trailer she wants a spot with water and electric hook up...


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Indiana weather isn't too bad, especially at that time. It's nothing like Texas. You can take my word on that one because I'm an albino [literally] so I can't be in the sun all that much. Indiana is perfect for me.


----------



## ididasku (Mar 15, 2010)

thanks honeysuga , for pointing out what HFers stand for [ yes i was whay off ] yes i would love to go, its less than 150 miles away. yes every body can point and snicker and have a good time. and i will have an extra horse, she a sweetie . and again thanks


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm super sensitive to the heat too, and the only time I've ever felt like i was going to pass out was at a show, noon time, with high humidity with a 98 degree average, and I'd been riding ALL DAY LONG. That day sucked.. There was no shade at all on the grounds.

Brown County from what I've seen, is pretty shady so we should be okay!


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, right now we only have two people that actually need horses and then HOC said she was a maybe but it looks like you are going to bring hers. So we should be set then. Ididasku, if you want to bring an extra horse and I bring an extra horse then we should be good to go. Let me know if you are bringing an extra Idid so that we can figure this out as I don't want to end up with an extra horse standing tied all day at the campsite or ponying one cuz that's a pain in the butt as my horses act like 5 year old brother and sisters...haha!

Also, as far as trailer size Indy lets go ahead and plan for the larger trailer and if it ends up being smaller then it won't hurt. And I do plan on coming in sometime Friday evening since I have an 8 hour+ drive and I wouldn't be riding with you guys on saturday if I left in the morning =P. If everyone that is more than a few hours out wants to come in Friday then we would have more time to ride but that's up to everyone else. I plan on getting my money's worth!! hehe


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

ok sweet on the weather thing...so your saying it shouldnt be too hot or to humid? My friends issue is she has lime disease...got bit by a tick. The heat makes her sick. Im guessing by not to bad you mean the temp should be somewhere in the 80's or low 90's with limited humidity?


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

I would love to come! I don't have a trailer but I do have a few friends with trailers that love to trail ride. My gelding is a green bean but I should have a few miles on him by fall,lol. 

FYI, Midwest is a great ride too, very friendly people and nice facilities. Its down just past Bloomington.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Pidge ~ heh heh it's relative, as far as the heat goes, and what is too much to someone. I personally HATE the heat in summers here. I grew up in Southern California, where it actually gets higher in temperature than it does here in Indiana, but it never, ever FEELS as hot there as it does here due to the high humidity out here. The humidity KILLS me. It's sticky, sweaty, and difficult to breathe, for me. And in August, traditionally, is when it's at it's peak. I would expect it to be in the mid to high 80's, temperature wise, and generally around 50-60% humidity. However, most the riding at BC is back in the trees, so you have shade, and since BC is hilly, you get some breezes. The nights will probably cool down to the 60's, that time of year.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

NE - I'd probably prefer to show up Friday night, as well, if that works okay for HOC, it's not as long of a drive for me (from where I'm at, in the far northern end of the state, it will be a total of about 4-4.5 hours) I just like to get in the night before, has always been the habit for me when I horse camp 

Jacksmama, of course we'd love to have you come! The more the merrier, as far as I'm concerned. I've never had the opportunity to ride Midwest, though I've heard from a lot of people it's good, very wide, well maintained trails and such. It's a newer facility, only about 8 or 10 years old right?


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

Alright...ill relay the temp's to her and see what she says.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I think as long as I have my mom's okay, that should work perfectly. I heard from somebody that Brown County is really dangerous to ride..is that true? They said there are really steep hills that horses fall down.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

HorseOfCourse said:


> I think as long as I have my mom's okay, that should work perfectly. I heard from somebody that Brown County is really dangerous to ride..is that true? They said there are really steep hills that horses fall down.


*lol* NO no no no. not at all. Brown County does have a few rougher trails, but even the hardest ones I'd only rate as maybe a 5 on a scale of 1-10 difficulty. The only way your horse would fall is if you were an idiot and tried to canter downhill on a trail that was washed out.

Your friend might have confused Brown County with Harrison Crawford, on the KY state line (Indiana side) That is my favorite place in the world to ride, but you have to spend the whole summer conditioning your horse to ride there - 25 mile long trails that involve scaling shale cliffs and swimming rivers - THAT'S hard riding! 

Brown County has some hills, but nothing terribly steep or narrow, and the majority of the hills have "switchbacks" which make the riding fairly easy, even for a horse not in the best of shape! Last time I rode in Brown County, I took a friend's mare who was 6 months pregnant and hadn't been rode in two years - if that gives you any indication


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Well that's good because all of my horses are pretty out of shape. Also, is there water because if so I will have to work with Summer on that.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Here, this picture is old and my scanner is crap, but here's a picture riding in Brown County in the fall of 2006. The majority of the horse trails in the park are wide enough to drive a vehicle down  (note also, the horse 3rd from the back is a mule named Crowder - as I said despite the website rules stating mules aren't allowed on trails, I have seen them out there plenty!)


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

There is one smaller creek, which you can go around, near the camp (see a picture someone posted of it online below) and one larger creek which you can ride alongside, but you don't have to go in it unless you want to. 

http://shadyrockfarm.net/yahoo_site_admin/assets/images/IMG_HOOT.11864852_std.JPG


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Ah, those look good. They leave plenty of room for Summer to be high strung if need-be. Lol.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Here's me riding in the bigger creek (called Blue Creek, if I remember correctly) on that same fall 2006 trail ride. Also, you can get a list of all the trails, and what kind of terrain they cover, as well as their difficulty/length at http://www.in.gov/dnr/parklake/files/sp-brown_horse_trail.pdf (just scroll down a bit)


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

That one doesn't lok too bad. I'm not sure if Summer has ever seen water before. I learned that she used to be ridden down the roads of Knox and they sold her because she spooked at an ice cream truck and they fell off. She was very green and abused, so it's understandable on her part.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

The bridle-breaking thread ThatNinjaHorse posted made me remember a camping rule, for those who haven't done this before - always, ALWAYS pack at least a spare set or reins - and if you got a spare bridle along, even better! (if you bring them, you wont need them. If you forget them, you will definitely need them!)


----------



## ididasku (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi my better half is coming but she can't ride the trails its 2 soon for to ride [last about half hour then her butt hurts so yes i will have an extra horse i will bve there friday night only live 2 hrs away


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Also, for anybody that doesn't live in Indiana, be sure to pack TONS of fly spray, they can getkind of bad here.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Okay, does everyone know yet if they will be able to make the ride or not? Where are things standing? We will want to book our sites soon. I figure the easiest way to book the sites (rather than having everyone send money) is I can call BC office and let them know that we have a group that would like to camp together, and they can situate the sites together in the area that will be most appropriate. Will need to decide who is sharing sites, etc. I think I'm already sharing with HOC, assuming we can convince her folks...right? You can book the site either through online reservations or via phone, I'll get the website and number on here for you. I think after I speak to them today, if you just tell them you are part of the horse forum trail ride, they will know where to put you!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm still working on convincing, but she's really loosening up!...Except another problem arrised and it is that my mom will be in Alaska. That will either help or hurt, I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Im in Indy! Pm me cost and payment stuff.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Honeysuga said:


> Im in Indy! Pm me cost and payment stuff.



Well, I think first we need to know how many over 18 are going to be on this trip, because I don't believe you can book a site in your name if you are a minor. I know there's me and Honeysuga...can't remember for sure but think Paintspwn is just turned 20? Are Nittany and Charlii still coming up for this? Are ya'll over 18? I think we'd need to actually book the sites, and then our minor friends could site-share with us - I'd kind of like to make sure we can stay close as a group, and have our sites side by side, especially seeing as we do have minors along. Is Pidge's friend that needs the electrical site coming or no?


----------



## ididasku (Mar 15, 2010)

im coming ,are we doing electric. or not ,im either way


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I am willing to site share with a minor or two.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes I'm game and I believe Charli is too but not sure. It looks like we will be horsepooling and if Idid is bringing an extra horse then I only need to bring one extra too. Charli and i will most likely be camping together but we can have a minor or two as well. Are we set on the first weekend in August then? I didn't catch a true date. I'm 23 so I can book a site and I will most likely have a 16 ft + trailer so book me for the longer trailer site. I don't need any fancy hookups either and Honey you can be my extra horse rider. Appy talk to Idid and see if you can hammer out some details on borrowing his extra horse.

P.S- If I still have my mustang that I am training and he's got enough miles/skills on him he will most definitely be coming along on this trip =)

And on a random side note. Anyone know any good instructors in or near Richmond, Indiana that would be willing to take on a 5 yr old girl for english lessons? If you do please PM me with their info. Thanks! (I'm searching for a friend's daughter).


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Okay, this sounds like it's coming together then, as a plan! Looks like we can book either 3 or 4 sites? depending on where we are, if we go primitive we can book the four northern most sites on the campground, they are kind of set in a cul de sac so makes easier access for the longer trailers to get in and out of, plus that would give us sort of a section all grouped together. NE and Charli can share a site, then HOC and I, maybe Paintspwn and Honeysuga, and Appy and Idid? Or split into three at each site, there should be room? And Pidge mentioned her friend and friend's mom is coming right, so they could share a site? (I need to read back through the threads!) So they can share the fourth site, the only thing in question is if Pidge's friend who needs the hook ups for her is coming. For those borrowing horses, remember you still need to help out with cost of transport of your borrowed horse, and pay for your bridle tags! We can split the costs of the campsites among those camping on each site. 

Idid - I think we are going for the primitive sites, though if anyone NEEDS hook ups we can potentially try instead for camping at the far south end of the primitive sites instead so we are as close together as possible. I'll call up the head office tomorrow and confirm their campsite layout hasn't changed, and set up a deal so we can book our sites together and they know we are all from one party. *lol*

NE - I know several very good instructors, but they are all north of Indianapolis, Richmond is south of it so I will ask around. The Richmond/Bloomington area is big time horse country so there are bound to be quite a few good instructors that should be local to your friend. I'll ask the ones I know for some recommendations.


----------



## ididasku (Mar 15, 2010)

hi all yes my second horse is coming she beutiful at following but weary about leading ,she is a little buddy sour but she will go with a little push . her old owner[ well sometimes he was a little hard with the whip or belt ] so a lite reins slap on my leg and saddle and she listen she will jump a little at ditches but sticks and logs she will walk over im working on jumping over them and her saddle is a 15 western


----------



## ididasku (Mar 15, 2010)

lets go primate


----------



## ididasku (Mar 15, 2010)

i mean primative


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd love to go but I have no way to bring along my horses.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

ShutUpJoe said:


> I'd love to go but I have no way to bring along my horses.


How close are you to the IN border? I'll be going via Fort Wayne on my way south, which is what, 15 min from Oihio's western border? If you are really close I might be able to pop over and pick you and your horse up - I have room for one more horse in the trailer I'm using. 

If that doesn't work..._and this is a big IF_....I'm getting in 3 horses this week from a guy who can't take care of them anymore. I haven't seen them first hand yet, but have been told they have been well cared for, aren't skinny, etc, and are perfectly sound. Two QHs and a mini. Im told the chestnut mare, who is a 5 year old, is still pretty green, but the big black gelding is 12, supposedly rides and drives both great and the gelding has been trail ridden extensively. Again, I have not yet met these horses first hand, so I can't say if they might be suitable. I can't say how they will be for now, but if either of the QHs prove to be decent enough and level headed (and of course sound!) I might potentially be able to bring an extra horse.


----------



## ididasku (Mar 15, 2010)

hey joe what part of ohio are you from , I live in southwest ohio , and have acess to a 4 horse trailor. lets see what we can do my email is [email protected]


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll be moving to New Lebanon, Ohio. It's about 2 and a half hours from Fort Wayne (I think). Let me ask my husband about it and I'll let you guys know for sure. Maybe we can find someone to watch the kiddos and he can come too : )


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes!! Get babysitters and join the fun!!


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Bad news from me. I'm not going to be able to go. :0( With the trip to Texas in June and trailering my guys down home for 2 weeks in July, I just won't be able to swing the costs...even if shared. I'm sorry NE.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

It's ok Charli but it sucks that you can't come =( I'm sure I can bring someone from my barn along, they all LOVE to trail ride.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Im still in, whats the word on the street? Anyone fuiguring out exactly what we need to pay and when? Nittany, how much do I owe you for using the horse and gas and such?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Okay, I'm booking my own site today. I'll speak directly to the office and make sure we can get the joined up end so our campsites are all together, and see if they want to give me a code or phrase or whatever for when the rest of you book the adjoining sites, and I'll PM everyone who has expressed interest on this thread with the 800 number to call, and what the code or whatever is, so everyone can get their sites booked. Is everyone who is in need of a horse to ride joined up with someone who is coming with out a horse? Do those of you who were unsure if they could make it have an answer yet? Reservation office opens at 12 noon, so I'll be sending out PMs after that. REMEMBER when you call to book your sites, to also order your bridle tags! For those of you borrowing horses or sharing sites, you will still need to get your bridle tags, I'll find out if those can be purchased at the gate or if they need to be ordered ahead of time!


OH, I also need to know who all plans to be there Friday night, the 6th, as opposed to Saturday morning, the 7th, so we can make sure we have the right number of sites held for those coming the earlier day!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Okay. Here's where things stand. Due to the time of year, the parks department REQUIRES booking 2 nights stay, even if we wont be there 2 nights, so cost for each campsite will be $20.40 per campsite. You can have one rv and one tent or two tents at each site, with a maximum of 6 people and 6 horses at each campsite.

Since I have not yet been able to get for sure answers from everyone here, I have pre-booked 4 campsites for us right now. I elected to take 4 sites nearest the entrance, 2 are backed to the stream, the other two are larger sites, all four have a vehicle length of 50 feet (I figured that is well big enough for Nittany's trailer) and are the easiest sites to get in and out of with the trailers. They are a slightly higher traffic area, but should be well suited for us, they are all in full shade and back under the trees, and close to toilets and hydrants. Site numbers are 122, 123, 137, and 139, and you can see their location on the campground map at http://www.browncountystatepark.net/images/brownco_horse_primitive.pdf

I have already booked and paid for campsite number 139 for myself, reservations have been made for the other three and they just need to be called in, given the reservation number, and paid for. There are additional sites available still in this part of the campground so we should easily be able to book more adjoining sites if needed. 

Ididasku has already PMed me, so I will PM one of the site reservation numbers to him, I will send another to Nittany, and then have the third reservation number for anyone else that is certain they will be attending and ready to pay for their site now. PM me for the fourth site reservation number if you are ready to book! If we have need of more sites beyond these four, the number to call for reservations is 866-622-6746 and if you request sites numbered 121, 124, or 141 that will still keep us in the same area, however I did not pre-reserve these sites so you will want to call up right away to do so. Sites are booked for the following dates: Friday, August 6th, Saturday August 7th, Sunday August 8th, Monday August 9th. (even though we may be leaving on Sunday) Sites must be paid for by a minimum of 2 weeks before we head out there. We can buy our bridle tags for our horses at the gate when we get to the park.

Everyone please get your sites booked and paid for as soon as possible so we make sure we can stay together as a group!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

ididaskyou - I am unable to send you a PM or reply to yours due to the fact you have elected on your profile to refuse private messages. I need to get you your reservation code for your campsite, so please adjust your settings or let me know an alternative way to contact you! Thanks.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

the $20.40 is that just for sat/sunday? I'm planning on coming in Friday afternoon/evening and if the option's open I might stay and ride Monday morning and then leave. Would that make the site total $40.60 if I end up coming in friday night and leaving monday afternoon? 

Also Honey it's going to be anywhere from $150-$100 is my guess since it's gonna cost me at least $250-300 to get out there with my truck/trailer, plus bridle tags and site costs. That is if gas doesn't go through the roof, but let's plan for more and if it's cheaper then we can be pleasantly surprised! It will get cheaper if I can get someone from my barn to come along as well to split costs even more and I'm working on it so I will know more by July at the latest.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

No, the $20.40 has you covered from Friday at 2 pm until Monday at 2 pm :lol:


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Awesome! Have I told you that I love you lately?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

NittanyEquestrian said:


> Awesome! Have I told you that I love you lately?


Haha, no, but awwww *sniffles and big hugs* I love you too. It's going to be so much fun! I can't wait.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh! Forgot to mention, but we can actually buy our bridle tags at the gate, so wont need to worry about those until we get there. The bridle tags are 5 per day for daily tags or 20 for an annual tag that lasts from Jan 1st to Dec 31 of the year that you buy it and will work for you in any Indiana state horse park.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Okay, so if I'm clear on everything, this is where things stand as of right now.....(still waiting to hear back in PMs from a few people)

People coming for SURE:

NittanyEquestrian
Honeysuga (borrowing RAY from Nittany)
Indyhorse
Ididasku (waiting on PM for sure, but confirmed they were coming last week

Hopefully/Maybe coming:
HorseofCourse (pending parental permission)
PaintsPwn (waiting on PM)
AppysForLife (potentially borrowing horse from Ididasku?)
Jacksmama (waiting on PM)
ShutupJoe (waiting on PM)



Some people are also bringing friends/family members, so we should have a good crowd and lots of fun! 

The campsite rentals will be from Friday, August 6th to Monday, August 9th, though you don't have to stay the full time unless you want to. Campsite rental is 20.40 for the duration and I currently have 4 sites reserved, and can readily get more as long as we book early. There is a maximum of 6 people/6 horses and 2 tents or 1 rv/1 tent on each campsite. Horse bridle tags are at the cost of 5 dollars a day or 20 for an annual tag. Borrowing horses/transport will need to be worked out between those of you sharing, as will bringing your feed supplies, etc.

Is there anyone else who wants to come that has not spoken up or that I missed? Please join in!


----------



## ididasku (Mar 15, 2010)

hi indy my emailis [email protected] and i am coming with 2 horses 
appy for life yes u can use gypsy just email me and we can get started .
hope to hear from you all


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Count me in too


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Ray pulled a muscle in his back and Stevie's having weird sensitive sole problems ever since I pulled her winter pads. I'm not going to be able to go =( I hope you guys can find a horse for Honey cuz I feel really bad =(


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

No worries Nittany, Im gonna have to cancel too, im moving again. Sorry guys!!!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

OMG you guys *lol* See the downside of planning things too far in advance. Well, Amarea with Stiffler, myself on Freyja, and Tracie on Claymore are still going for SURE, we'll be there even if it's just the three of us. What about the rest of you? Anyone else up for the ride? Ididasku? You still coming and bringing Gypsy as spare? What about you HOC?? You mentioned coming out and bringing Buttercup, where do your parents stand on the idea right now? Paintspwn?? You coming? Who else wants to join? I still have extra campsites booked! It's going to be a lot of fun!

Nittany, if Idid is still coming along and bringing a spare, what about just hopping a flight or road tripping it sans horses and riding a walker? C'mon, I was so looking forward to meeting you!


----------

